# Electronic parking brake sound. Is it normal?



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

Just curious if everybody's electronic parking brake makes a loud sound whenever it's engaged and disengaged. Mine sounds almost like some sort of robotic arm sound effect you'd hear in movie. Never been in any other CC before so this is just something I've wondered about for a while. Hopefully it's normal.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Perfectly normal....i like the way it sounds


----------



## Will DaBeast (Aug 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say its loud. If I have music playing at a volume you can talk comfortably over I don't hear it. But if it dead silent in there, yeah, it sounds like a robot arm. but not loud. IMO


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah I like it. Sounds cool.


----------



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

I find myself saying to the kids "Landing gear down" before I set the brake because that was what I thought of the first time I heard it.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I noticed that if you have "auto hold" set to ON in the MFI options display... it also puts the parking brake on automatically when you park the car. I just wish it would also take it off when I take it out "Park"... hehe 

And yeah.. the sound is definitely normal.


----------



## ilyas1 (Apr 9, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> I noticed that if you have "auto hold" set to ON in the MFI options display... it also puts the parking break on automatically when you park the car. I just wish it would also take it off when I take it out "Park"... hehe
> 
> And yeah.. the sound is definitely normal.


 Actually it does turn the parking brake off automatically. Shift to D or R and touch the gas pedal. The parking brake will turn off automatically. I think it's a great feature


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

ilyas1 said:


> Actually it does turn the parking brake off automatically. Shift to D or R and touch the gas pedal. The parking brake will turn off automatically. I think it's a great feature


 Oh really ?? Well I never tried to push the gas pedal. LOL I'll try it next time.. thanks for the tip


----------



## ilyas1 (Apr 9, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> Oh really ?? Well I never tried to push the gas pedal. LOL I'll try it next time.. thanks for the tip


 There will be a slight amount of pressure on the brakes before the car realizes the throttle is being applied - then the brake is released automatically.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

One of my employees was looking at my BLQ's right after I had them installed, I applied the break...and he asked what that noise was. 
I told him it was my electro-magnetic trunk monkey - ready to go into defend mode! 









Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

lipprandt35 said:


> I told him it was my electro-magnetic trunk monkey - ready to go into defend mode!


 :thumbup: Classic. :beer::laugh:


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. I figured the sound must be normal. I'd rather it make a sound than no sound at all. Let's me know the brake is actually working when I need it which is always a good thing. :thumbup:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

NRGCC said:


> Oh really ?? Well I never tried to push the gas pedal. LOL I'll try it next time.. thanks for the tip


 In addition, for it to automatically disengage with the gas applied, the driver's seat belt must be on.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

David i gotta say, i love when u post cuz i love reading ur Sig where it says "underbody led safety lighting" it cracks me up everytime :beer:


----------



## andy22 (Mar 14, 2013)

totally off topic here, but my uncle is picking me up from the airport with the CC and I'm worried he doesn't know how to release the electronic hand brake. My question is, does the handbrake automatically turn off by itself when the car starts moving in drive? 

thanks for any help.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

No but the mfi screen will tell him what to do....if hes got any sense then hell be able to figure it out


----------



## andy22 (Mar 14, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> No but the mfi screen will tell him what to do....if hes got any sense then hell be able to figure it out


 haha, thanks. he's old and you know how old people are with anything technology related.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

andy22 said:


> haha, thanks. he's old and you know how old people are with anything technology related.


 Yea my wife was the same, shes not very car savvy but she's figured out the CC now


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> David i gotta say, i love when u post cuz i love reading ur Sig where it says "underbody led safety lighting" it cracks me up everytime :beer:


 When those Safety Lights go on, I see the rattler before it sees me.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^ that looks awesome


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> ^^^ that looks awesome


 Like mrsteve7 stated, the parking brake sounds like landing gear coming down, except without the locking "clunk" sound. 

Here you see my CC just landing in my driveway with landing lights on and of course, the landing gear down and locked.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks awesome!!! Sweet mod


----------

